# Gypsy jazz guitar-"(all)hail the bait train"



## impressions (Oct 8, 2010)

inspired by Ellington...
http://www.box.net/shared/r6vmfiygc0


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 8, 2010)

The music is enjoyable, nice groove. But there is something not natural about the sound of the rhythm guitar and annoying after a while. Probably because it's so upfront you notice it more, being part of a band would be better, I think.


----------



## david robinson (Oct 8, 2010)

hi,
what Guy said.
maybe a loose piano playing something more accent-y might contrast better?
the bass is gluing it nicely, anyway. 
the lead playing is pretty convincing.
j.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 8, 2010)

david robinson @ Fri Oct 08 said:


> hi,
> what Guy said.
> maybe a loose piano playing something more accent-y might contrast better?
> the bass is gluing it nicely, anyway.
> ...



Sure. I think anything contrasting with the rhythm guitar sound would be a solution. It would change the focus from always the guitar sound.


----------



## impressions (Oct 8, 2010)

i'll check it out, even though i'm not much a pianist. thanks for the feedback guys!


----------



## dannthr (Oct 9, 2010)

Feels like there's a super buzzy double tracked rhythm guitar--the buzz is what's killing it, making the guitar come off more as noise than as a tight django style guitar.

There's some sort of chorusing doubling effect on it and the rhythm and it's just giving it a massive texture chaos.

Removing that effect or toning it down would make a great leap in giving it a little more focus, as well as maybe doing a little instrument placing on the virtual stage.

Finally, maybe carving out a pocket for the lead in the rhythm's eq spectrum, and maybe just shaving off some of the bottom end on the rhythm so it's more of a rhythmic effect than stealing the stage from the lead.

Finally, this is like buzzy nylon craziness, maybe another guitar would be more appropriate for the rhythm AND/OR the lead--just throwing that out there if it's an option or something to consider in the future.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 10, 2010)

Using piano is not typical of this style so i see no reason to go down that route,

There is a lot of musicality here but there are issues which can be fixed by replaying.

1. Do not record the guitars direct!
also there is so much saturation that it causes the song to be almost unlistenable.

2. Watch the end of your solo phrases and timing. Some are good but some fall apart.

3. Using a steel string will help some.

You kind of got the panning thing down. Typical of the style are 2 acoustics strumming a similar pattern panned left and right and the solo down the center with the bass.

I believe with a bit more practice on the recording nuances you can do this well.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 10, 2010)

I agree with not adding a piano, the idea though was sort of masking the hum. The advice of correcting this guitar sound issue would be much more beneficial.


----------



## impressions (Oct 11, 2010)

i did try the piano - but it made it sound more like charlie christian rather than django. 
i agree on all last comments-its just what i was looking to improve. the problem is my room is not the greatest acoustically so condencer mic would hear also all the noises and the bad acoustics, but it definitely would remove those high treble nylons-i might need to record both direct and room to balance the sound better.
question is if all this trouble worth for a demo of a sort, to show to sound library or on my website?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 11, 2010)

i would at least try to record the acoustics non direct. It's a close mic situation so your outside noises should be minimal. I would not stick this version on a web site till it is fixed.

If you need a reference or just want to see if i know what i am talking about go to

www.scoredog.tv

music/jazz

first piece in that section is a gypsy jazz medley.


----------



## impressions (Oct 11, 2010)

nice stuff craig! sounds like an awesome recording, is this on a studio or at home ?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 11, 2010)

home studio...no soundproofing but i do live in a relatively quiet area.

thanks btw


----------



## dannthr (Oct 15, 2010)

No, I agree with Craig, better to mic it than DI--I so rarely record guitars that I couldn't identify what that hot buzz sound was, but Craig nailed it.


----------

